# Star Wars Episode 9: Diese harte Szene wurde gestrichen



## AndreLinken (10. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Diese harte Szene wurde gestrichen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Diese harte Szene wurde gestrichen*


----------



## Nevrion (10. März 2021)

Können wir nicht einfach so tun als ob es diesen Star Wars Film nicht gegeben hat und solche Neuigkeiten als Fanfiction abtun?


----------



## Cobar (10. März 2021)

> Den Aussagen von Suotamo zufolge hatte sich der Kylo-Schauspieler Adam Driver jedoch wohl dermaßen in seine Rolle reingesteigert, dass die Szene letztendlich zu düster ausgefallen war, um die in dieser Form zeigen zu können.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, dürfte eine extrem harte Szene gewesen sein


----------



## Vaulfen (11. März 2021)

"finsterer Kylo Ren".... 
Ich fand ehr das er hätte ein wütendes Kind darstellen können in einer Super Nanny folge.... 

Ich hab nichts gegen den Schauspieler und ich glaub im letzten Film fand ich Ihn dann auch ganz ok. Aber als "Sith" konnte ich Ihn einfach nicht ernst nehmen. 

Und ich finde es schade das es die Szene nicht in den Film geschafft hat. Vielleicht wäre er dann noch was geworden. Und wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, wie oft ich die anderen Filme gesehen habe und dann wie oft ich die neue Triologie angeschaut habe... jew. 1 mal der Vollständigkeithalber. 

Aber für meinen persönlichen Geschmack hätten die ruhig noch düsterer sein können/müssen.


----------



## Fireball8 (11. März 2021)

Verstehe ja bis heute die Abneigung gegen den Charakter Kylo Ren nicht so ganz. Fand ihn von allen Antagonisten aus der gesamten Saga am interessantesten. Aber gut, Geschmäcker und so


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2021)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Verstehe ja bis heute die Abneigung gegen den Charakter Kylo Ren nicht so ganz. Fand ihn von allen Antagonisten aus der gesamten Saga am interessantesten. Aber gut, Geschmäcker und so


Der Charakter ist tatsächlich interessant. Ich fand die Verkörperung durch Adam Driver allerdings irgendwie fehl besetzt. Zu pathetisch irgendwie, weinerlich fast schon, und es fehlte auch so ne gewisse mysteriöse Badboy Aura. Und das soll kein Hate sein an Adam Driver, ich finde ihn eigentlich super als Schauspieler.


----------



## Fireball8 (16. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Charakter ist tatsächlich interessant. Ich fand die Verkörperung durch Adam Driver allerdings irgendwie fehl besetzt. Zu pathetisch irgendwie, weinerlich fast schon, und es fehlte auch so ne gewisse mysteriöse Badboy Aura. Und das soll kein Hate sein an Adam Driver, ich finde ihn eigentlich super als Schauspieler.


Verstehe, was Du meinst. Ich wiederum fand's ziemlich passend und dass er so ziemlich jeden an die Wand gespielt hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. März 2021)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Verstehe, was Du meinst. Ich wiederum fand's ziemlich passend und dass er so ziemlich jeden an die Wand gespielt hat.


Ok, da muss ich dir aber auch recht geben. Neben ihm waren die anderen wirklich blass.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2021)

Adam Driver ist ein toller Schauspieler, keine Frage. Aber gerade weil die Rolle für ihn unpassend wirkte finde ich, kann von alle anderen "an die Wand spielen" keine Rede gewesen sein. Für mich hat ausgerechnet Mark Hamill alle andere an die Wand gespielt, obwohl ich ihn in der Ur-Trilogie auch ein wenig blass fand, insbesondere eben neben Harrison Ford. Aber der hat in den neuen Filmen nur ein minimales Pflichtprogramm abgespult und wirkte sehr lustlos.


----------

